# What are you're own facilities like?



## mooney (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey, I know not everyone is lucky (or able) to keep their horse(s) at home. I am able to and I was just wondering what you have set up for them? I just bought 10 acres give or take, in the process of being cleared, I have a 100x 150 arena and a round pen. A couple stone dust and run in paddocks (40x60). No horse barn, but a steel barn for hay and bedding. (tack is kept in the house for now) A soon other than a small house, most is or going to be pasture, fruit trees, berry bushes and gardens (I own a small farm business). I only have one horse and hoping to get another next year when I move in. 

So what do you have?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

7 acres, woods in the back and pasture closer to the house. 3-stall barn with hay loft and an awning on one side which will be turned into two stalls and a tack room this spring. The stalls all have access to the main dirt pasture, which we're going to have regraded with limestone and sand so it doesn't keep turning to mud. Behind the main pasture are 3 grazing pastures that run along the woods. Behind the woods are farmer's fields we have permission to ride along, and behind those are park-owned fields that we ride in. Great place to practice galloping ;-) Next to the house we have a lungeing arena and a riding ring, both will hopefully soon be sand.


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

Just about 12 acres. 2-3 acres wood and wire fenced, about 2 of that is forest, with a creek running through it. Another 2 acres fenced in with electric fencing. The house sits on the 12 acres and over looks the back pasture, is right beside the forested pasture. We have a standard sized arena that we ended up using as a corral. we have a 2 car garage that's been transformed in to a hay and tack shed We have another small 40' paddock attached to the standard sized arena. We have another 1 acre field in the front that needs t be fenced and 4-5{i think} acres out back that need fencing. We are trying to save up the money to do some major construction and get a heated 4 horse barn with wash rack set up. Also we want a nice big indoor arena, not sure how big yet. Those are soon to be additions{hopefully}


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

We have about 30 acres of pasture land that most of our horses run on. Our horses that get used often are kept in a smaller paddock in front of the barn (maybe 50x100 feet). We are currently in the process of having a new barn built since our old one burned but as soon as it is done, we will have a 36x100 foot barn that is completely open on the south side. I will have horse runs that are 10x30 running partly into the barn. Also, I will have a small roundpen for the initial starting of young horses and a larger one for more extensive work. The rest of the barn will be used for storage; hay, dog food, tack, harness, tractor, etc. No arena, just a lot of open areas, some of which are flat, for riding outside the roundpen.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

We own 10 and lease 52 acres with a 60x50 barn that has 6 stalls, feed room, large tack room, bathroom, lounge and hay storage. 160x170 outdoor (which will be increased to a 160x230 outdoor in 2011), 50' round pen, 2 10x10 outdoor wash stalls. We have 3,2-3 acre paddocks up front for stall boarders and then 2, 25 acre pastures in the back with 5, 10x20 lean-to's. We are going to build a 80x250 covered arena with 12 stalls this spring if all goes well.

We started out as a really small 10 acre boarding facility in 2008 and we've been busy little bee's ever since. )


----------



## CheyGurl17 (Aug 19, 2010)

I live on a dairy farm... The piece of land I live on is about 175 acres. My 2 horses have 20 acres, with a little creek. Their fence is electric fencing. They have a run in shelter, but if something really bad happened and they needed a stall, I would take them into the cow barn. The hay is kept in a bale shed. My tack is in my little bunkhouse, where I sleep in throughout the year except for winter, because then it is too cold. We have a small riding ring, and my sister in law, who lives 1/8 of a mile away has a standard (well, a little larger) riding ring. We are currently building a horse barn there for her horses, but she is putting in an extra stall in case i need it, and because i helped her and my bro build both their house and barn. other than that, i live out in the country. miles of beautiful roads to ride on. many nice trails to ride on in my bush (which takes up like 125 acres of the land we live on) and the field all around me either belong to my family or to people we know who let me ride on them all the time!


----------



## Hrsegirl (Mar 16, 2010)

I have my horses at my boyfriends boss's dad's house...confusing yes, but that is where I have them. I have a choice of two barns to keep them in, I keep them in the insulated one. It has a large tack room, a loft, one stall and an open end. They don't stay in the barn unless its a really nasty winter storm coming. The other barn is quite a bit larger and I am in the process of cleaning it out and making it into an indoor riding arena. The pasture that they have is pretty good size, but can be divided into three different areas. In the winter, they are in the paddock closest to the barn which is the smallest of the three when separated. Then in the spring, summer and fall they are let out to the other two pieces which in total is about 11 acres, that they share with about 12 cows. There is quite a few acres that I can ride on...Bryan (the boss) owns most of the land around the farm and his friend owns what Bryan doesn't so I don't really have a limited place to ride...it could be most of the county if I wanted to ride that far. But it's nice not to have to ask permission and I can just ride. .


----------



## SparksFly (Nov 20, 2010)

We have eight acres, four of which are fenced for our three horses. In the pasture we have a huge run in that can hold four horses, so there are plenty for ours. 

Then, we have a six stall horse barn with a hayloft, feed room/tack room, and wash stall. 

We also have two round pens, one small, one large (not sure of the exact measurements), and an outdoor arena (again, not sure of the measurements).


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Okay I did a quick edit on Google Earth.

The green is our property, the yellow outline is the barn and dirt pasture, the purple is our grazing pastures, and the white is the riding ring and round pen.

And the blue is the park-owned fields behind our house we ride on


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I keep Sunny at my uncles.

There is a seven acre pasture with a pond, four-stall barn with tack room, feed room, and lean-to shelter. It's surrounded by miles and miles of trails.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mooney (Sep 20, 2010)

Wow, you guys are lucky, I personally can't wait until the rest of the land is cleared to practise galloping on! I guess I have to settle of the small orchards for now. As for trails I got the CNR that runs through out Nova Scotia so I could do a tour of the southern part if I wanted to, all though there is a lot of other users. 

But no complaining my place is the only high ground around for kilometres. We say we'll sell you swamp in Nova scotia, even though I think it is suppose to be I'll sell you swamp land in Florida?


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

We just have ten acres which has 3 shelters, round pen and a few grass paddocks, but were lucky we have good neighbours who let me have my jumps and cross country coarse in there field. They used to have cows in there but not any more so i have a 1/4 section to ride in.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I am incredibly lucky, as I keep my guys at either one of 2 of my friends houses up north. No matter which one I am at at the time, I can ride at either. One (where I am most of the time, my best friend) has 300 acres, 6 stalls, 10 miles of trails (groomed), 4 seperate pastures, each vary in size from one acre to about 4 acres, each with run ins. We have a mowed area behind the barn to use for "ring" type riding, about 150x300. Or, we school our on the trails, gallop( or hack) around fields she leases out to farmers, etc. The other friend has 600 acres, but also raises Buffalo for meat and Scottish Highlanders. She has limited trails, (most of us are not brave enough to ride with the Buffalo, altho we agree it would be cool)making more all the time, but has an indoor, and 12 stalls, in 2 barns. Her pastures are each about an acre, she has 6, and 2 horses per. We also have a huge park close by, if we get bored.:wink:

In Va-not quite the same.:wink:


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Wow, I feel like a loser.

Our little farm is 10.5 acres.

We have a 1 acre dirt pasture that our horses are on. (expanding in the spring.) Three 1/2 acre goat pastures, and a clearing for a standard sized riding ring.


----------



## mooney (Sep 20, 2010)

Whats wrong with what you have? You have a lot of potential for later ideas, which is my case. Just becaus I got the land doesn't mean it is all for the horses, as much as I would like. I use to have a 2 acre pasture that was pure hills and had to ride 10 minutes down the road to the nearest field to ride? The pasture was 10 minute drive away. So your ahead of where I was last year!


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

i just have 10 acres to but only 3 acres are for the horses and a field to ride in that my neighbours let me use, be lucky you have your horses out your window


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

Well, I was boarding my mare at a public boarding barn, but she has been out on lease for a few months. When she comes back this month, if all goes according to plan, I will be keeping her at my ex-boyfriend-now-best-guy-friend's (lol) house with his mom's two horses and his cousin's pony. The pasture is about 4-5 acres with a little brooke running through it. There is one big (half an acre?) dry lot which is their winter turnout with a nice big run-in shed in it. And there is a smaller (1/3 of an acre?) paddock that is usually off-limits for them. They have a barn with 3 nice stalls, tons of hay storage and a cross-tie/bathing area. Heated tack room, bathroom and small living quarters in the barn. Hitching post out front. Small outdoor arena. Lots of land and fields to ride on. It's beautiful.


----------



## AllThePrettyHorses (Dec 15, 2010)

Our place is WAAAY too small...6 acres, 5 horses, 2 box stalls, 2 standing stalls (though obviously the horses don't live in them), maybe 3 acres of permanent pasture...yeah, our horses live mostly on hay. Most of the 6 acres is fields, though I hope to convert one of them (about an acre in size) into a permanent pasture come spring. Other times, we run an electric rope around about 1.5-2 acres around the pond and the horses go out there in the summer (in daytime, when we can watch them). No arenas (as if we have the space) but miles and miles and miles of property surrounding us that we can ride on, including a big 50+ acre flat field that's great for galloping right next to our property. Ah, the joys of friendly neighbours. The horse:land ratio irritates me, but since I don't pay the bills and only one of the horses is technically mine, I can't do anything about it.


----------



## Cowboy Ken (Oct 28, 2010)

my place is small and muddy. I have three paddocks, all with shelters, no barn.
I dream of a small barn, with a couple of box stalls, and good draining paddocks. But for the time being, I would just like a nice hitching post, and concrete slab to tack up, groom, and work on my horses feet!

luckily the neighbor has givin me use of about 3 acre of wetland/grassland across the drive!


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

My horse is not at home but my grandparents are across the road and thats wherer I keep him. We have 15 acres. My grandparents house faces the valley and has the hay field right in front. To the right is a large pasture with a creek running threw in and it is cut in half. The top part has auto water and a shelter which my grandpa put another wall on to protect Champ from our lovely canadian bone chilling winds. One the corner of the pasture we have a coverall were we store the round bales,baler and a few small bales for my horse. Behind the tent is a small paddock with a tie stand (you wrap the reins around them there is western movies what are they called) and in the summer I ride in there. To the right of that is the creek and barn and a fence is continued from the pasture and the barn is about 50 feet from the road and on the one side my hay is kept and the straw, my tack room (my moms bf and my grandpa built it for me out of and old pig stall. Also in that corner Champs tacking up area and the tractor fills the rest. Seperating the front half of the left side of the barn is a huge wooden feeder and past that is the calving side on the barn and on that side is a stall filled with straw which used to be a peacock pen (my grandparents had pigs,goats, rabbits... you name it) and in the corner is a round bale feeder for the calves and cows for the first 6 months. and then beside the feeder is a door that leads to the calving paddock and the ramp for the auction truck to collect the cows.Thats paddock is attached the paddock that I ride in. On the right side of the barn is another feeder and area where the cows and bulls without young calves can eat inside the barn. There is narrow door leading threw to the chicken part of the barn and theres a really old hayloft above. There is 2 chicken stalls one leads out to the pen which is surrounded by the paddock wear the creek is above my horses winter pen.If you walk past the chicken coop there is a large door that leads out the paddock but we never open it. Behind the barn theres a forest which is fenced and the cows have a feeder there and its also where my horse stays in the summer. The cows, older calves and bull are seperated from the young calves. All fences are triple or quadrupeled because the bulls. Ok! I thinks thats it...


----------



## Shortpygmies (Dec 21, 2010)

we own over 250 acres my dad farms about 200 acres of that, our house/yard ish area sit on about 5 ish acres and then we have 1 large hay storage shed(approximately 40'x60') 1 small goat shed/barn (approximately 20'x30') and 1 very large brand new Barn (40'x60') with an indoor wash rack, hay storage on main floor, loft for other storage with stairs, buggy storage, 1 feed room, 1 tack room, and run in stalls, and an overhang on each side so you can lock the horses outside and they still have shelter. and then about 40 ish acres is split up between 4 large horse pastures and then 2 small goat runs


----------



## Chele11 (Nov 29, 2010)

I keep Chili at a friend's barn. The barn itself is - rickity and needs some help. Her horse keeps breaking through the doors and has loosened one of the door frames. He was in a double stall - but she has since moved him where the walls are more stable and the door is more secure (different locking mechanism). He still gets out but not as easily. 

Chili's stall is an average size but really dark. (no electricity in the barn). So, we are moving her to the double stall. Hubby & I are going to stabilize the door frame, fix the door and buy a new locking mechanism this weekend. We're also making the stall itself smaller - We're still so new to each other, I don't want to give her that much room to do something stupid!

The paddock/arena/pen is just shy of barrel size but has an attached SMALL paddock area for grazing. I've not yet seen either during the summer but know we'll be feeding hay because the area is not really big enough (IMO) for one horse, let alone two (and they used to have SIX there!!!!) anyway.

The fence needs to be repaired bc her horse has pushed through it as well. She had an electric fence up but for whatever reason, it's not working... I'd like to get it fixed since he's not kicking the boards down but pushing them. I think if he got a good jolt, he'd stop trying to get through the fence? IDK - just talking outloud, so plz, don't criticize! She's supposed to work on the fence this weekend. I just don't want Chili getting out!

They have additional land (about 2ac) behind the barn and I'm gonna talk to her about improving it (putting up fence) there as well - for the Spring but she said today that her horse busted down that fence too. (He's an escape artist!)

Chili has also broken through her stall door but just busted the (cheap) latch and it was only after my friend's horse got out. 

anyway - that's my "barn" area.


----------

